# Deinstallation unter Linux?!



## Hawkings (9. Mai 2008)

Hi,

ich hatte mir OpenLDAP installiert, jedoch im nachhinein bemerkt, dass ich das nun doch nicht mehr brauche. Ich hatte die Datei nicht als rpm sondern als "normale" Datei heruntergeladen, entpackt, kompiliert bzw, erstellt und dann installiert.

Jetzt wollte ich die wieder deinstallieren und habe da mal geschaut, in Freund Google hieß es, dass es kein einheitliches Deinstallationsverfahren gibt. Und in einem Forum stand zu einem ähnlöichen Fall, dass, wenn keine Routine zum deinstallieren oder so etwas in der Art vorhanden ist, der Ordner gelöscht wird und dann feddich...

Jau, geil, hab ich mirn gedacht, gemacht und weg war er...
So, wenn ich jetzt mittels locate - Befehl die wieder suche, ist sie immer noch da!
Warum?! Der zeigt mir nen PFad an, den es nicht mehr gibt...

Was kann ich da machen?! Da stimmt doch was nicht mehr...-.-

Freue mich auf eure Antworten =


----------



## Dario Linsky (9. Mai 2008)

Hi,

locate holt sich die Informationen aus einer Datenbank, die nicht immer dem entspricht, was tatsächlich der Fall ist. Eine Aktualisierung der Datenbank ist meist etwas langwierig und beansprucht die Festplatte sehr, deswegen passiert das i.d.R. in einem CronJob alle paar Tage mal. Du kannst die Datenbank aber auch selbst mit "updatedb" auffrischen, das sollte reichen. 

Grüße, D.


----------



## Hawkings (9. Mai 2008)

Sehr geil...das wars, danke dir 
Heute ist ein toller Tag ...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Mai 2008)

Wenn Du etwas so installierst gibt es drei Wege:

Nochmal kompilieren und es dann mit *make uninstall* probieren.
Dies funktioniert aber nicht bei allen Programmen/Libraries.
*CheckInstall* runterladen, nochmal kompilieren, mit CheckInstall ein Paket erstellen, dieses installieren und anschliessend deinstallieren.
Dateien manuell entfernen.

@Dario: Um die vollstaendige Neuerstellung der Datenbank zu vermeiden gibt es mlocate.


----------

